# Trying to date a case gin bottle



## Ian09 (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently picked up this bottle, and I'm trying to get some more information on it. The label describes the maker and contents (de Kuyper Geneva), but doesn't make any reference to when it might have been bottled. It measures about 3"x3" by 10" tall. The only markings embossed into the bottle are a letter "S" in a rectangle on the bottom and the numeral "5" at the bottom of the front (labeled) side. The two seams appear to run all the way up the neck, but it's a bit difficult to tell with the foil still on. 

 Any help I could get dating this bottle would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ian09 (Dec 25, 2009)

And another picture...


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 25, 2009)

Well Ian09,  I can not tell you about the date exactly, but the bottle was made in a two part mold mechanism that was foot controlled for opening and bottle removal.  Because of the embossed "/ 5 " on the front panel and the square with the "/ S " on the bottom, I think the bottle was made in Europe and probably halfway through the use life of the Case Gin Bottles, which by the way was over nearly 300 years.  I will do a little looking to see what else I can find on this.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2009)

It could be tough dating it, since the company has been around since the 1690's.. but staring at the style of the label, my guess is between 1850 and 1900.. you gonna drink that? []


----------



## Ian09 (Dec 25, 2009)

Unless it turns out to be really valuable, I do plan to open and drink it - that's the reason I bought it. I'm an aspiring cocktail geek, and Geneva is one of those spirits that used to be really popular and it slowly making a comeback. It would be really cool to try some original stuff.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2009)

Greetings Ian,

 Here's a clue that I found. It appears yours has the heart upon anchor logo.  






 With a wave of the page to Digger Odell.

 Your bottle is in awesome condition. It doesn't look like too much of the contents have evaporated. 

*Happy Christmas*


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Ian,

 On third look, I'm not so sure that it's heart upon anchor. There seems to be more anchor on your label. I also found this googooglebook page. My old tired computer no longer displays googoogleybook pages, but I'm getting a cyber-vibe like there could be something relevent on that page.

 Long ago, one of my buddies was moving out of his childhood home. While carrying out his belongings, he knocked into the wooden paneling that sheathed the stairs. The hollow thud that occired called to him. He had found a pre-prohibition cocktail geek's grail. Cases and cases of liquor had been secreted and forgotten behind a secret door in the wall.  He was kind enough to reward me with three bottles of Myer's Rum that had evaporated about 20% by volume. It was slightly less thick than molasses , and oh, so delishiously velvety.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2009)

Surf, your "extra mile" contributions are always a good read!! We need more of your kind here!
 Ian, where you from? If I were you, I'd plan to open it and re-cant most of the contents in a new bottle, and sample the rest. Maybe it would bring good money if you sell it as is, but if you sold it as a recently opened and rinsed out gin with label alongside a new bottle safely holding the original contents, and you survived to proclaim it was an olifactory orgasmic sip of ancient perfection.. ..just thinking out loud.. []


----------



## Ian09 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah ha! That patent case shows a design that isn't on my bottle, and says it was adopted in 1893. And the Google books literature shows the design that is on my bottle, and says it was adopted in 1876. So it looks like that's the age range I'm in, somewhere between 1876 and 1893. Cool!


----------



## TROG (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Ian,
 This bottle would date from around 1910- 1920 as it appears to have no embossing on the bottle.If it is embossed J D K Z on the sides it would be closer to 1900.

 Hopes this helps.
 David


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 26, 2009)

Post prandial greetings Ian,

 I found a modern one doing the Twist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 from a very comprehensive Blog, with which you may be familiar. Did'ya take yer "medicine" yet?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 29, 2009)

From the looks of the top the bottle appears to be ABM and could date to as late as 1940. I have seen BIM ones with 1934 tax stamps, so we know that they did re-use older containers on occasion.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 31, 2009)

keeps getting newer and newer...


----------



## Ian09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I've found from other sources that it's no newer than the 1920s, because by the 30s de Kuyper was using a different style of closure.


----------

